# Rio Punau in Rio Grande do Norte /Brasilien



## trutanator (3. Oktober 2009)

Oi gente,

stelle hier mal einen kleinen Trööt rein über ein exzellentes kleines tropisches Flüsschen im ansonsten anglerisch recht kargen Nordosten Brasiliens.
Der Rio Punau hat eine ganz große Besonderheit im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen kleinen und größeren Flüssen hier, er strömt IMMER in Rtg. Meer, auch bei auflaufendem Wasser, das ist nicht überall so.
Im Rio Punau werden in erster Linie Robalos ( Snooks ) und Camurupim ( (Baby) Tarpoone ) bis ca. 5 - 8 Kilos gefangen, dazu Tucanare ( Barschart ), Caranhas, Agulhas (Hornhechte), Bagres und Tainhas.
Zielfisch für mich ist in erster Linie Robalo und Tarpon, beides exzessive Kämpfer, für die Küche bleiben nur die Robalos ( gaaaanz lecker ), die Tarpone werden wieder frei gelassen.
War diese Woche zweimal dort und habe leider keine großen Erfolge gehabt. Es haben zwar einige Fische ( Robalos, Caranhas und Agulhas ) gebissen, leider alle wirklich klein, so dass alle wieder schwimmen.
Einen ca. 2 Kilo Robalo habe ich verloren, einen Tarpon von bestimmt 5 Kilo als Nachläufer bewundern können, leider nichts verwertbares - so muß es dieses Wochenende wieder Rindfleisch geben - da das aber dem argentinischen in Qualität kaum nachsteht, gibt es sicher schlimmeres:q

Zum Abschluß noch ein paar Bilder, es ist wirklich so paradiesisch schön, das Ambiente ist unglaublich, ich hatte gestern trotz 32 Grad mehrfach GÄNSEHAUT - unglaubliche Lokalität.
Irgendwann klappt es sicher auch mit Fischen für die Küche.

Ate mais - Trutanator|wavey:

PS.: Ach so, ja ganz vergessen, geangelt wird von uns mit Wobblern und teilweise mit der Fly ( Streamern ) - Blinker und Gummi geht weniger, Robalos und Tarpone fast nur auf Wobbler mit Tauchtiefe um die 1 bis 2 Meter - ist leider nicht ganz billig, ich habe diverse Wobbler im Bewuchs versenkt, denn die Fische stehen unter den Pflanzen an der anderen Uferseite und NUR direkt dort dran kann man mit Bissen rechnen - deshalb angeln hier auch so wenige Leute auf die Art und Weise, sit einfach zu teuer !!!


----------



## Roosterfish (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rio Punau in Rio Grande do Norte /Brasilien*

Schön, mal was aus dieser Ecke zu hören. Tolle Bilder.

Muito Obrigado!

Roosterfish


----------



## trutanator (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rio Punau in Rio Grande do Norte /Brasilien*



Roosterfish schrieb:


> Schön, mal was aus dieser Ecke zu hören. Tolle Bilder.
> 
> Muito Obrigado!
> 
> Roosterfish



De nada Roosterfish, ich hoffe, in den nächsten 2einhalb Monaten noch den ein oder anderen Fisch präsentieren zu können - allerdings werde ich wieder mehr am Praia da Ponta do Pirambu in Tibau do Sul, ca. 70 km südlich Natals angeln.
Das ist Meeresfischen an einem sehr steinigen Strand, genau dort, wo ich letztes Jahr ein Monstrum von Tarpon verloren habe, irgendetwas zwischen 150 bis 180 cm und über 50 Kilo Gewicht, wohlgemerkt auf rotweißen Falkfish Spöket in 50 Gramm und 20er Fireline.

Ich hoffe nachberichten zu können#h

Ate mais - Trutanator


----------



## HarryO. (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rio Punau in Rio Grande do Norte /Brasilien*

darf ich fragen warum du handschuhe trägst;+??

gruß
O.


----------



## trutanator (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rio Punau in Rio Grande do Norte /Brasilien*



HarryO. schrieb:


> darf ich fragen warum du handschuhe trägst;+??
> 
> gruß
> O.




Klar darfst Du !
Ich trage nicht nur Handschuhe sondern sehe in der Regel beim Angeln so wie auf dem kommenden Bild aus - am Rio Punau zusätzlich noch eine Mütze mit kompletten Mückennetz rundum.
Es gibt hier in gewissen Regionen ganz fiese, klitzekleine Stechmücken, die merkst Du gar nicht aber später siehst Du die Stiche und ein paar Tage später fangen die böse an zu jucken und man tendiert dazu sich die Haut kaputt zu kratzen, was wiederum zu bösen Infektionen führen kann.

Deshalb Vollschutz, ich habe einmal Lehrgeld bezahlt, das reicht !!


PS.: Auf dem folgenden Bld ( zu sehen in diesem Beitrag : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=149246&page=202 ) habe ich meine Kleidung für die Strandangelei an, hier kann ich auf Mückenschutz verzichten muß nur vor der Sonne aufpassen, die brennt hier so brutal wie in Australien.
Beim Angeln in genannten Regionen habe ich langärmelige Shirts unter und trage Gummiklogs mit Baumwollstrümpfen, das sieht zwar abenteuerlich aus, hilft aber zu hundert Prozent !

Ate mais - Trutanator


----------



## Rainbow-warrior (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rio Punau in Rio Grande do Norte /Brasilien*

Hi Thieß, 

du kanst es ja auch in Brasilien nicht lassen ....mit dem Angeln! 

Respekt, dass du dort auch Jagd auf die Flossenträger machst und auch noch fängst! Im Gegensatz zu einer Dschungeltour auf dem Amazonas mit einem local, an die ich mich erinnere, in der dann das Boot im piranjaverseuchten Wasser versenkt wurde......|supergri:c


Schmecken denn die Viecher? |kopfkrat

Ate mais!:m

FGd  RW|wavey:


----------



## trutanator (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rio Punau in Rio Grande do Norte /Brasilien*

Hi Frank, tja die Dschungeltour Anno 1993 die hatte es in sich - am liebsten erinnere ich mich an das Saufgelage mit dem Indianer und seiner Familie, der uns unbedingt seine beiden minderjährigen Töchter aufschwatzen wollte, minderjährig nach unserem Empfinden.|supergri

Die Robalos sind einer der leckersten Speisefische die ich kenne, schneeweißes Fleisch und soooooo lecker, egal ob gebraten, gegrillt oder gekocht, geräuchert eher nicht.

Aber der Robalo ist einfach ein phantastischer Fisch für die Angler, bei den Amis heissen sie Snooks, knallen hart in die Rute und wenn man sie mit der Fly oder Kunstköder beangelt, entwickeln sie sich zu wahren " Kunstspringern ", Klassefisch, Klassedrill, am kommenden Freitag/Samstag versuche ich in Tibau  do Sul und Pipa mein Glück, verbinde das Ganze mit einer zünftigen Surfsession.

Ate mais - Brasi#h

P.S.: Apropo Piranhas da warst Du ja König in Rio und in Belem, Du erinnerst Dich an die " Drills "......:m


----------



## Rainbow-warrior (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rio Punau in Rio Grande do Norte /Brasilien*

Ja die Piranja sind mir doch am liebsten.....im Drilll mit der Rute....

Hau rein Alter und trink ne Caipi auf mein Wohl!!

Ate mais!#h


----------



## HarryO. (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rio Punau in Rio Grande do Norte /Brasilien*



trutanator schrieb:


> Klar darfst Du !
> 
> Es gibt hier in gewissen Regionen ganz fiese, klitzekleine Stechmücken, die merkst Du gar nicht aber später siehst Du die Stiche und ein paar Tage später fangen die böse an zu jucken und man tendiert dazu sich die Haut kaputt zu kratzen, was wiederum zu bösen Infektionen führen kann.
> 
> ...


 

SANDFLIEGEN|bigeyes|bigeyes, üble biester|gr:|gr:


----------



## trutanator (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rio Punau in Rio Grande do Norte /Brasilien*



HarryO. schrieb:


> SANDFLIEGEN|bigeyes|bigeyes, üble biester|gr:|gr:



Genau Harry, habe mir die Biester bei Herrn Google betrachtet, genau die sind es - aber so wie ich mich jetzt anziehe, wirklich 100 %ig geschützt.
Bis die Stiche, die ich mir einmal an den Beinen zugezogen hatte ausgeheilt waren, dauerte es fast 2einhalb Wochen.

Ate mais - Trutanator


----------



## trutanator (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rio Punau in Rio Grande do Norte /Brasilien*



Rainbow-warrior schrieb:


> Ja die Piranja sind mir doch am liebsten.....im Drilll mit der Rute....
> 
> Hau rein Alter und trink ne Caipi auf mein Wohl!!
> 
> Ate mais!#h




Jaja, der Frank und seine Rute oder auch BLITZKRIEG am Amazonas
Ich trinke eine Caipiroshka auf dein Wohl, ich hatte Dir doch erzählt, weshalb Caipirinhas seit einigen Jahren von meiner Getränkekarte verschwunden sind, gelle


----------



## Rainbow-warrior (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rio Punau in Rio Grande do Norte /Brasilien*

Wusste gar nicht, dass du noch so ein gutes Gedächtnis hast.....ja, die Caipis, die habens in sich....

FG d RW|wavey:


----------

